# Amazon Email about 300 coins for browsing children's section



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Check your email, got this from Amazon.


Dear Betsy True, visit our Children's Summer Reading store and browse any book's product page between now and 6/2/2014. As a thank you, we'll give you 300 Amazon Coins (a $3 value) to spend on apps and games from the Amazon Appstore for your Kindle Fire, Android device, and Amazon.com. Your Coins will be delivered within 48 hours of visiting an eligible product page.

EDIT:  Clicked on a link in the email, had to log in and then I browsed to a page.  Haven't been credited yet, but it's only been a few minutes.  I'll post when I get the 300.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.  

As an experiment, I went to the page without following an email link -- haven't gotten an email . . . . wonder if that'll work, too?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno. Here's the link the email took me to.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep  . . . . that's where I started . . . If you start on the home page and go to the books 'pop out' menu, children's summer reading is prominently featured.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There might be something in the code in the email that makes one eligible for the 300 coins, there's a lot there that I put behind the link.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

No email.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine came at 12:03pm EDT.  No credit yet, as far as I can tell.

Note that this would also be a promotional credit, which would mean you'd need to use it before May 31, 2015.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

No email here yet. I'll keep an eye out for it. I love these free coins.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No email.  And no credit so far.  

Though I did get a notice on a couple of the 'game circle' games I'm on that if I buy stuff through them from Amazon I'll get coins.  So like tickets to play bingo cost, say, $4 for 50, which is 400 coins and I get back 200.  Since I'd never spend real money to play anyway -- you get a free allotment every 20 hours or so -- it's a thing to spend my coins on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't gotten the 300 coins yet, either.   It did say it would take up to 48 hours.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

No email here.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

No email here. I suspect that perhaps you have to have bought a significant number of children's books.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thinking you are right. I don't think I have ever even been in the children store, ever. 
Would make sense if that was a targeted offer. Now I need to clean out my browsing history.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> No email here. I suspect that perhaps you have to have bought a significant number of children's books.


Hmmm. I wouldn't think so. I've picked up a few that came up that were childhood favorites that became available on Kindle, but if five out of my 2000 book library is significant.... And note the link wasn't to the Kindle library, it was to the print library, I think.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I browsed both print and kindle . . . . I think I clicked on links to books in both. . . . I'll double check.

But the offer was also in Bufo Calvin's "I Love My Kindle" blog yesterday, so . . . . . .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Nothing here, either.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

There is now an ad for this in the top right of the Appstore page. But I'm still not sure how/when you get the coins.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't see an add for these coins in the appstore page -- but did see a link to these apps:

http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nav_sap_mas_memday?_encoding=UTF8&hidden-keywords=B00C25OI36|B00J99WN9Y|B0091QS88K|B005ZFOOE8|B00I0WCIMI

Each is free and if you get them each gives you 200 free coins.

I just got 1000 coins! Sent 'em to my cloud where I can get rid of them later if I want.

eta: Hmmm . . . .not sure why all 5 aren't showing. Here are individual links to the free titles for which you can earn you 200 coins each.

Dr. Panda's Restaurant - FREE - Cooking Game For Kids
Food Network In the Kitchen
iHeartRadio - Free Music & Internet Radio
Strawberry Shortcake Bake Shop - Dessert Maker Game for Kids in Preschool and Kindergarten
Don't step the white tile


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ann!  Michelle also posted about these in a separate thread here in Fire Talk!

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I take it the 300 coins never appeared?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I never saw any extra coins -- at least, I'm not exactly sure how many I _had_ but I certainly never got a notice about having gotten more. But I never got the email -- I just went by the link Betsy posted.

I DO get a notice when, for example, I buy something in a Game Circle App that has a promo. I get two notices: one that I bought the thing using coins and a second that I earned a number of coins for having bought something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe I ever got the 300 coins, I need to contact Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## bssterl (Jun 27, 2010)

Same here.  I received the email, immediately went to view the book pages and never received the 300 coins.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Didn't see an add for these coins in the appstore page -- but did see a link to these apps:
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nav_sap_mas_memday?_encoding=UTF8&hidden-keywords=B00C25OI36|B00J99WN9Y|B0091QS88K|B005ZFOOE8|B00I0WCIMI
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I just got my 1000 coins! Woo hoo!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone get their 300 coins??  Has anyone called Amazon?


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I finally got an email from Amazon yesterday saying I have received the 300 coins.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CozyMama said:


> I finally got an email from Amazon yesterday saying I have received the 300 coins.


But . . . did you get the coins?


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm not sure, Betsy. Is there a way to tell for sure when some have been put in my account? I don't remember what the total was before I got the email.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I did get my coins.


----------

